# Strawberries Gone Wild - help needed.



## Kathleen (Jun 1, 2010)

I decided weeks ago to make strawberry jam and strawberry wine. Strawberries are in the primary fermentor.  The jam is in jars.  I'm pretty excited about getting in touch with my inner-hippie.  Now I just need to know what to do with the sixteen pounds of strawberries that I have left over.  I do not have much freezer space and have to work all week.  I'm afraid they will expire before I have time to really fuss with them.  Not being the Bubba Gump of Strawberries, I need help.  Does anyone have any ideas what I could do with all of these strawberries?  (They ARE delicious!)  Did I mention that I have sixteen pounds left?  Please help!

~Kathleen

P.S.  Note to self: I do not need more than 10 pounds of strawberries for the wine or more than 3 quarts for the jam.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2010)

I never realized one person was allowed to buy that many strawberries in one visit.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 1, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I never realized one person was allowed to buy that many strawberries in one visit.



I know!  And they all fit in the car too.    Well, at least I had enough....


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you have a good friend with a freezer?  Do you have a dehydrator?   If nothing else, could you give them to neighbors or to a church or other organization?

Barbara


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you make more jars of jam and give them away for Christmas presents?...Christmas will be here before we know it. We're already halfway there! And you could call your local volunteer fire department and tell them you're bringing them fresh strawberries...they'll LOVE you (wait, can you send me some so i can take them to MY fire dept? )


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> And you could call your local volunteer fire department and tell them you're bringing them fresh strawberries...they'll LOVE you (wait, can you send me some so i can take them to MY fire dept? )


 
I love this idea!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 2, 2010)

I can recomend making srawberries compote/cpld soup ( not sure for the proper English term). Boil water add some strawberies, as much as you like, I ususally make a 24 quart pot and use about 3-4 pounds of strawberries, sugar, depending on your liking, I recomend tasting it. I like it very sweet most people do not like it as sweet so add about as much sugar as you would per cup od tea. Let it come to a boli and boil for no more than 5 minutes. For that much water a add about 2 table spoons of lemon juice, you could also use citric acid aka sour salt. Mix well. Done. At this point the drink could be canned or refrigerated. Drink instead of ice tea or soda, serve with desert. I understand that it is still very little, nut better than nothing. During summer when berries, you could use any berries, are cheap I drink this almost instead of water.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 2, 2010)

you could make a buncch of pies, and freeze them.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, to freeze them I would have to get my (boston) butt out of the freezer... hmm.. not a bad idea.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow!  All good ideas!  

I love the fire department gift idea and also the cordial water idea to drink like tea.  I ended up making a huge strawberry short cake and freezing the rest.  That being said, weekend is coming as is Christmas!  Canning, strawberry water, pies.  I might need more strawberries!  

Thank you all for the awesome ideas!

~Kathleen


----------



## Janet H (Jun 2, 2010)

Go buy em now! 

Fruit leather
Strawberry Popsicles
Strawberry ice-cream
Strawberry syrup (pancakes etc)
Crumbles
Turnovers
Brandied strawberries
Smoooothies
So many choices...


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 2, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Go buy em now!
> 
> Fruit leather
> Strawberry Popsicles
> ...



Wait!  Wait!

Brandied strawberries?  You would not happen to have more information about that would you?  Like are they good for canning?  A recipe, perhaps?

~Kathleen


----------



## Janet H (Jun 2, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Wait!  Wait!
> 
> Brandied strawberries?  You would not happen to have more information about that would you?  Like are they good for canning?  A recipe, perhaps?
> 
> ~Kathleen




I would have to dig... but typically you would warm 1 C brandy and 2 C sugar till sugar is dissolved.  Then add berries - about 1 quart. Place in a jar (in fridge) and invert every few days.  They are ready to eat in a 3 weeks. Fabulous on ice cream or pound cake.  My mom used to do this but didn't refrigerate - I'm still alive so I guess it was OK....


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 2, 2010)

Cupcake just send them to me and i'll send back my strawberry cupcakes for you...


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 2, 2010)

When I make it with plums, I put the fruit in a quart jar, add a cup of sugar, and then fill it to the top with vodka. Turn upside down and back every day until the sugar dissolves, then let it sit. I've never refrigerated it.
The interesting thing about drying them is that one could turn them into a powder (if dried completely) and use that way, sprinkle on top of ice cream, use in vinaigrette,  etc...


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 2, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Cupcake just send them to me and i'll send back my strawberry cupcakes for you...



Oooooh!  I wish I could!  I love strawberry cupcakes.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 2, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> When I make it with plums, I put the fruit in a quart jar, add a cup of sugar, and then fill it to the top with vodka. Turn upside down and back every day until the sugar dissolves, then let it sit. I've never refrigerated it.
> The interesting thing about drying them is that one could turn them into a powder (if dried completely) and use that way, sprinkle on top of ice cream, use in vinaigrette,  etc...



Cool on the beverage idea.  And the powdered idea is nifty.  Have you made the powder?

JanetH, it sounds like a worthy endeavor.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 3, 2010)

not with strawberries, but with dried tomatoes. I imagine it could be similar.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 3, 2010)

Strawberry fruit leather is amazing... now I'm craving it!


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2010)

Strawberry Margaritas! 
Strawberry Sundaes!
Strawberry Cheesecake!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2010)

How does Strawberry Meringues sound?
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 3, 2010)

Strawberry anything - meringues, sundaes, margaritas, etc. - sounds wonderful.  While I love all fruits, fresh strawberries in season rank high on my list of favorites.

I sincerely appreciate all of the recommendations.

~Kathleen


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 7, 2010)

Janet H said:


> I would have to dig... but typically you would warm 1 C brandy and 2 C sugar till sugar is dissolved. Then add berries - about 1 quart. Place in a jar (in fridge) and invert every few days. They are ready to eat in a 3 weeks. Fabulous on ice cream or pound cake. My mom used to do this but didn't refrigerate - I'm still alive so I guess it was OK....


 
now THAT's interesting.  we do that to cherries. wouldn't think strawberries would hold up to that, but it sure would be delicious!

I made refrigerator jam this past weekend. 3 quarts of berries yielded 6 cups of jam.  Omigosh, it smells so good!  the whole house still smells like strawberries.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 7, 2010)

Last night I had an impromtu dinner party and some one brought a strawberry appetizer that ROCKED!  She cooked and served them as they came off the grill - I noticed a cluster of people hovering at the grill and got there in time to get the last one.

Fresh berries
Baguette
Chevre
Balsamic vinegar


Cleaned and halved strawberries grilled on wood skewers 
French bread slices toasted on grill (not too much)
Smear goat cheese on bread, add a berry or two, drizzle with balsamic vinegar. 

Swoon and do again.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 7, 2010)

strawberry - pancakes, muffins, shortcake, strawbery/rhubarb topping


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 7, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Last night I had an impromtu dinner party and some one brought a strawberry appetizer that ROCKED! She cooked and served them as they came off the grill - I noticed a cluster of people hovering at the grill and got there in time to get the last one.
> 
> Fresh berries
> Baguette
> ...


 
I would serve that for dessert.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2010)

I was given some beautiful sweet strawberries and will be making some Straawberry sauce with mini cream cheese crepes tomorrow. Can hardly wait. Here is the sauce, puree and strain.  2-1/3 cups of the strawberries. In a sauce pan combine the puree 1/2-3/4 cup sugar depending on how sweet you want the sauce, and then add 1 Tab. fresh lemon juice. Bring to a boil. Cook til slightly thickened. Let cool. Stir in the reserved 2/3 cup of whole berries Let stand, covered at room temp. When making the crepes you will use all of this sauce.
enjoy,
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 7, 2010)

What great ideas!  Kades, that sounds so good.  And Janet, I know someone with a grill!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2010)

That grilled strawberry sounds fantastic, Janet!

I like to slice the berries, add a very small amount of sugar to begin maceration and apply fresh ground black pepper and chill for 30 minutes...changes the taste...more strawberry flavor. I've also made peppered strawberry sorbet.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 8, 2010)

I love pepper and strawberries.  I imagine that would be fabulous.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That grilled strawberry sounds fantastic, Janet!
> 
> I like to slice the berries, add a very small amount of sugar to begin maceration and apply fresh ground black pepper and chill for 30 minutes...changes the taste...more strawberry flavor. I've also made peppered strawberry sorbet.


 
mmmm I do mine with a tad of sugar, Balsamic Vinegar (the good kind) and the black pepper.....


----------

